# Baby bunnies



## yannimom (Apr 11, 2011)

Little baby bunnies.  About 3 weeks old


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 11, 2011)

Cute! What breed are they?????? I LOVE the one in the middle!


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 11, 2011)

cute bunnies!  the kit thats in the middle is very pretty!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 12, 2011)

awwwww little darlings!


----------



## dewey (Apr 12, 2011)

Cute buns!!


----------



## Genipher (Oct 9, 2011)

This picture would make for a great ad on being unique.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Oct 10, 2011)

adorable! love the orange/black harlequin kit!!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 10, 2011)

Isn't animal genetics neat!  Beautiful white buns and one Wild Child!  Love her/his coloring!


----------

